# Shepherd's Retreat



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

Or a hobo's home. What a NEAT building. Scale to suit! 

http://theshepherdsretreat.com/images/header-image.jpg

I can't figure out how to properly post an image link.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

pics; 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/127680/Default.aspx


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

http://theshepherdsretreat.com/images/header-image.jpg







http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j55/NevadaBlue/ddfaa69bb8059961f9e47ac8f3b01f08.jpg I don't see a URL insert option, oh well.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Plenty of those still around over here. (UK) Road and agricultural steam engines used to tow them to the work site and set up. Prettymuch like the Porta Cabins of today.
Lovely picture.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like a California State Employees retirement home!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

That good huh Dick? Spoilt for choice....... LOL


----------

